# Which Filter?



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, I was trying to figure out what type and perhaps brand of filter would be best for my 10 gallon set up. I have a betta who is sensitive to turbulence, and 5 kuhli loaches I'd like to add. What type and/or brand of filter would be best for them?

Thanks!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Aquaclear


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaClear are great filters but has more turbulence than the Marineland bio wheel filter. The Marineland might be a better choice if you are concern with turbulence


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I've heard many good things about Aquaclear. However, if the biowheel is less turbulent, I may pick that. Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I run both and I like both. I also think the biowheels will be less turbulent for you.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would use an ATI Hydrosponge filter, or something similar.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would agree with Bill if you want less turbulance go with a sponge filter they are cheap and effective they also provide a food source if you have fry in the tank.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BillD said:


> I would use an ATI Hydrosponge filter, or something similar.


+1 Any tank 10 gallon and under i would not use anything but a Sponge filter.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at what I did with the TopFin filter and the specimen container:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15723

It significantly reduces the water current, I've only tried it with TopFin 10 and AquaClear 50.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Aquaclear is a good filter. It's almost silent.

But you will not find a good model for your small tank. The smaller filter _Aquaclear 20_ is too big for you.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I use an aquaclear 30 for my 10 gal. 
Overkill, but the flow is good for my goby.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree sponge filter if you dont like the looks of them you can always put plants in front or hide it inside something like a hollow piece of wood.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Look at what I did with the TopFin filter and the specimen container:
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15723
> 
> It significantly reduces the water current, I've only tried it with TopFin 10 and AquaClear 50.


Oh, that's interesting! I should try rigging up something like that. I guess I could mess with the flow of the filters with a physical obstruction.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Berries container over the outtake.*

Look at what I did with HOB filter and a box from a red currents.















This 20 gallon filter works in a 3 gallon tank now


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Not bad at all! Creative.


----------

